# 5 Shots BareBack



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's 5 easy shots BareBack. Using 1/2 inch GumBalls for ammo and tweaking the pouch. The bigger the ammo the bigger the tweak.

http://youtu.be/SlKHOX74jWI


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HA! I know you are just trying to tempt me ....

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles, Only to encourage the simplicity of this style. I think GeoDuck is has it right as he is using 5/16 steel to shoot with which the size is more forgiving if you should forget to tweak but no smaller.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Doooooo it Charles...... Dooooooo itttt


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Dgui
I tried bare back shooting over the weekend,I was using linatex bands with 12mm lead ammo.
Didnt hit my hand,And still ripped the cans to bits at 33 feet,Going to make something to anchor the bands in my fingers as linatex can be hard to draw and hold.
Thanks for the tip on turning the pouch-works great.
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. ... My knuckle has healed. I thought I would give this a try again, but using bands instead of tubes. I made a pouch and attached a couple of Alliance Sterling 105s, using the type-z method. I found the bands fidley to hold with nothing on their ends. I tried the big clip, and did not like that either. So I cut a piece 1.5 inches long of plastic rod .5 inches in diameter. I used the type-z method to attach the bands to the rod. Here is how it looks:










I put it beween my index and middle fingers and braced it with my thumb, with the bands coming up and over my index finger. I fired quite a few shots, twisting the pouch ... no finger hits ... using .44 caliber (11 mm) lead balls. I was not outrageously inaccurate, but it did not compare with my abilities using any of my PFS slingshots. No doubt I will improve with practice.

I did try it with the bands on either side of my middle finger, shooting across the back of my hand. A couple of tries convinced me that my knuckle was in real danger again ... pouch dragged across the back of my hand. So I am going to give up that arrangement and stick to over-the-index-finger.

So, you can take me off the weenie list. I am now carrying my mininalist slingshot around for some practice at odd times ... gonna go to the beach and try some stones.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles, I find that I can Bang On Better with the BareBack over the forefinger too. Go with small shot rather than large .44 or 1/2 inch the 5/16 is your best bet while your still new with this. If you don't tweak proper you will bang that forefinger. And by the way I'm still on that list.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I'm starting to get the hang of bareback, currently using continuous 1745 tube with a performance catapult pouch - only one hand hit but as I was using 6mm steel it wasn't too bad!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well ...... did I forget the turn the pouch???










This is yesterday after an hour with an ice pack, and the swelling was MUCH reduced. Luckily nothing seems broken. But I have a circular abrasion the same size as a .44 caliber ball!!!!

People who shoot themselves in the foot should not complain about having to limp.

Maybe I should leave this bareback stuff to those who are WAYYY more competent than I.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

DGui,

Every time I practice bareback, I'll get 5 or 6 well placed shots ... and then a flyer that goes off somewhere in a completely unintended direction. So I swear off of it for a while, until I watch another of your videos... and the cycle begins again









I can't for the life of me figure out why I get the uncontrolled shots. Anxiety about potentially hitting a finger is obviously distracting me from some important element, but I'm not sure what. It's like what happens if a ball is seated way off from center in a pouch. As far as I can tell, the bands are perfectly even and separated enough to allow the pouch to open. I turn the pouch 90 degrees and tweak it, etc. Any ideas from your experience, about what could be causing the problem?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Xperts may disagree with me but I think that a flyer has to do with alignment. It can be a weakness and a hesitant pull and with a weak release. You may glove up and try some aggressive shooting since it sounds like you have your basic form down and stick with smaller ammo for now.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles said:


> Well ...... did I forget the turn the pouch???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how you could have shot yourself there. I would give up the lead ball and go small steel if you should try it again.


----------

